# Striper Time



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

The wife and I just returned back from Arkansas and boy was the timing right. We fished two days with full limits and no striper under 25lbs. Rhonda was able to get her best striper weighting in at 31lbs and I was able to finaly break the 40lb mark with a fish coming in at 43lbs and 46" long. Tight lines Jim


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice stripers..Congrats


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

You did good. Those are some nice stripers. Congrats what lake?


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice Stripers!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! Those are some nice fish! Fish of a lifetime for many of us! Congratulations.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice catch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Those are great; did you have a guide or on your own? I've been wanting to go up there.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy ****. Oauchita?


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

We fished Hamilton this time as Ouachita has been off for the last week or so. Yes we did have the inside scoop on the fishing as I have a good friend who is a guide and also have gotten to know several other guides by hanging out around him


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Those are huge...I just added somewhere to my possible vacation destination list.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great armload of fish, Had to be a blast.-Mike


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They look like blow up replicas they are so big! Arkansas sure has some whoppers. WTG, thanks for sharing.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Dangit....*


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

My neice and her husband have a condo on Lake Hamilton--I'm gonna have to make a trip. Can you pm me a good guide to check out?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice ,very nice.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow those are great fish! WTG BB!


----------



## POP "N" CORK (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW, very nice!!!


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Goodness gracious.... would love to get some of those Stripers!!! Way to go!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Now that's what a striper is suppose to look like, good job.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What kind of tackle do they use for monsters like those? They must pull like a fright train!


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

We use TDL 30's with 20lb trilene Big game and 30lb shock leader. This time of year we slow troll live gizzard shad in the 8-14"size range pulled with planer boards and ballons. It is somewhat over kill a lot of times but not so some of the time. Most people who think of Ouachita think that there is a 30 pounder off every point and every hump and that is the case as most of the fish will average 10-18 lbs with a window from the middle of Feb to the end of April being the prime time to catch more of the bigger fish. Not that some big fish do not get caught in the summer time as they do just not as many. Oh and by the way yes they do pull like a freight train.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Bottom bouncer, I am going to have save my lunch $ and make a trip up there when the big ones are making a scene. Those are beautiful fish.


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

SS thanks for all the nice remarks and feel free to pm me if you need any info on those two lakes.I will slow down on those lakes for awhile now and start fishing Livingston again.Tight lines Jim


----------

